# Help? car is stuttering and fuel gauge is playing up?



## nealb (Sep 1, 2011)

hey guys new to this forum but I thought if i can source some more info from anywhere it would be helpful.
I have a 2000 1.8t and all of a sudden the fuel gauge is playing up and the car feels like it hits the turbo lag then stutters after i ran it through vagcom and nothing came up 
Any help would be greatly appreciated
Many thanks
Neal


----------

